

Ask HN: Please review my startup, CashBase (personal finances) - filipcte

http://www.cashbasehq.com<p>CashBase is a personal finance app for people who hate personal finance apps.<p>It's a side-project, started as a web application, but since December we have an iPhone app and the Android app is on it's way, ETA 1 month.<p>We launched it (almost completely) silently in June 2010 and now have over 2,000 users. The app is completely free (web + iPhone) because we have yet to find a good business model. But we're using this time to improve the product, connect with our users and figure out how to make money.<p>What features do you consider would be worth having in a Premium paid subscription and for how much (per month)?<p>We'd love to find out what you think about CashBase!<p>Thanks :).
======
Jsarokin
Would there be a way to connect with a bank account (that way transactions
would be added automatically).

I don't know if banks allow you into that or not for security purposes.

Nice design, and love the video. The ease of use seems to be key with the
service.

~~~
filipcte
Yes, there is, through the same 3rd-party service that Mint and InDinero use:
Yodlee.com. However, they have a high set up fee and we're not willing to make
that investment, yet. Until we do, we'll soon let users import bank statements
exported from their existing internet banking apps.

We're focusing on making data-entry as painless as possible, indeed.

Thanks!

~~~
there
or you could just talk OFX directly to the bank sites like ms money,
quicken/quickbooks, and ibank do. it's what i'm doing for corduroy
(<http://corduroysite.com/>).

------
filipcte
Clickable: <http://www.cashbasehq.com>

